# What to do for dandruff?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello! I have 2 girls out of six goats that have bad dandruff. They have already shed their winter coats, and both are expecting. Is there anything I can do about the dandruff? One is due any day, the other I'm guessing around July.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

give them wheat germ oil daily on their feed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a girl that is so bad you would not believe it. She is worse every year and she is cashmere so it is always in her Fiber.

 I do put the oil in her feed, but if it is not too bad, do the oil and BOSS. 

 I was told by a judge to sprinkle DE on her. It did nothing for my poor girl.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How much wheat germ oil Karen?
Other options are a handful of BOSS (black oil sunflower seed) or even dose orally with a few cc aloe vera gel a couple of times a week.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I just got some BOSS... gonna see if that helps my girls. My black & white doe is SUPER flaky. They've had a FEW lice, but not bad... so I'm not convinced that's the whole problem. Even her udder has flaky skin on it. Got some DE today too... so hopefully that'll fix the lice issue completely - also ordered clippers today... so can clip them down before the babies come (hopefully!).


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all. How much wheat germ Karen? I'll try that first. Hope they like it I have some picky girls....


----------



## tcwiley (May 3, 2013)

My Nigerian also has the dandruff, am going to try the oil on her food.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My only goat with dandruff also has mites, I just noticed,he came with them so now I'm going to treat my herd,all 3 of them! but I'm thinking the 2 things are connected.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use wheat germ oil for coat health... 1/2 - 1 ounce.

There us also something called healthy coat... it is for horses but goats love it! I actually think they have it marketed for both but its the same thing. Tractor supply carries it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

flaking skin can mean mites as well...if the oils dont work..might need to treat them. Ivomec 3 times 10 days apart injected sub Q...safe for pregnant does


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay. Thanks all. Thanks for mentioning mites too Happybleats. I'll try the oil and if that doesn't work then I'll go for the ivermectin(?) sorry it's late....


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Also cylence works good for mites,fleas and ticks.


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

I treated our doe with cylence because she quickly got some lice when she moved to our uncle's barn (we live on the family farm). I am so pleased with the results; however, I think it's time to treat again. Is it safe for a nursing mama?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

A couple of my goats have dandruff too but I have checked super close and don't see any evidence of lice or mites so I don't think that is the problem. I have started giving them Boss so we'll see what happens. I think this is normal after the winter months especially if they spend a lot of time inside.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe try fish oil pills. My aussie had dandruf soo bad that she would itch herself raw and bleed all the time. It wasn't because of fleas, just the way she was. I suppose that could happen to goats too. It did wonders for her.  It's worth a try.


----------

